# GT Treffen 2020 - Jena



## LeFrankdrien (3. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

nun ist das amtliche Endergebnis da. *Jena* ist der Austragungsort des GT Treffens 2020!





Wie bereits erwähnt, überlasse ich die Wahl des Termins unserem Zuckerbäcker Sebastian, der die Austragung freundlicherweise organisiert. Wir haben zwei Termine, welche 5-mal genannt wurden. Aus diesen beiden darf er sich nun einen aussuchen.





Sebastian, take over this thread.

Hier nochmal die Details, die uns Sebastian schon gennant hat: 



Kettentrumm schrieb:


> Vorschlag meinerseits :
> 
> Bevor alle untertauchen, da Österreich allen anscheinend zu weit ist (ich hätte ja gleich da unten länger Urlaub gemacht, wenn man schon da runterfährt) !
> 
> ...



VG
Peter


----------



## Ketterechts (4. April 2020)

Jaha 

Und bis dahin dreht sich die Welt hoffentlich wieder ganz normal - ums Biken , Labbern und Bierchen trinken mit Freunden 

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (7. April 2020)

Geilo, geilo! Vorfreude schon vorhanden! Und danke für euer Engagement (@peru73 @Kettentrumm @Onegear )!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. April 2020)

@Kettentrumm 

Hast Du Dein Glück überhaupt schon mitbekommen?


----------



## divergent! (10. April 2020)

oha da muss ich mich ja mal glatt einklinken. jena ist genial weil gleich ums eck. ich könnte evtl nen lokalen als begleiter organisieren. falls ihr noch den aggressor2 kennt...such der horst link wohnt in jena. hab zwar aktuell kein gt mehr aber den spaß würde ich mir trotzdem gerne geben den ein oder anderen mal zu sehen


----------



## tofu1000 (10. April 2020)

Nicht dass dann nicht mal 50% markenkonform anwesend sind! ? Eure Horstlicheit @Horst Link hat doch auch fast nur noch Kröten im Stall.... Aber @aggressor2 hat doch noch n Kara, glaube ich...?


----------



## divergent! (10. April 2020)

weiß nicht ob er das noch hat. dächte aber er


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. April 2020)

Jo, die einzigen, die ohne GT teilnehmen dürfen sind Guides. Alle anderen fahren GT. 

Wir werden zwar immer weniger, aber die Regeln sollten wir nun doch nicht zu weit aufweichen.

Hab aber kein Problem, Dir ein GT mitzubringen, wenn Du mir sagst, wwelche Größe Du brauchst..

VG
peru


----------



## divergent! (11. April 2020)

ach bis september hab ich best. wieder ein gt. mal sehen was sich bis dahin in 16" findet


----------



## Kettentrumm (11. April 2020)

Ja ich habe mein Glück mitbekommen, ick freu mir ! 
Einen Guide habe ich schon, falls er an den zwei zur Auswahl stehenden Wochenenden kann. 
Falls nicht werde ich das übernehmen. Sobald man sich wieder in D freibewegen und treffen kann werde ich mich um die Touren kümmern.

ich wünsche Euch frohe Feiertage


----------



## divergent! (11. April 2020)

kommt halt auch drauf an wo ihr langfahren wollt. jena liegt ja quasi im kessel und da gibts einiges. alex macht in jena immer den föööhrer weil er echt ecken kennt die sind genial. leider findet dieses jahr sein anradeln wegen der schnupfensache nicht statt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (11. April 2020)

Soso. Na ich bin gespannt, wie es im September aussieht, zwecks Versammlungsverbot hier in J.
GT hab ich nich mehr, schrub ich ja schon in dem andern Thread neulich.


----------



## lyteka (14. April 2020)

... was les ich denn da ?
.... ja supi... Jena geht spontan fast immer für mich ?
.... kann ich fast hin radeln...


----------



## lyteka (14. April 2020)

... ja ... und da spricht man sogar meine Sprache ... wie geil ist das denn ?


----------



## divergent! (14. April 2020)

jat mal jemand von euch den gt manni angeschrieben? ich seh ihn leider zum burning frame nicht. der hat doch auch ne gt macke?


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

nach Jahren bin ich mal wieder aktiv im Forum und dann lese ich vom Treffen hier in meiner Heimatstadt. Prima, ich bin dabei. Ein zünftiges GT besorge ich mir bis dahin auf jeden Fall. Als gebürtiger Jenenser kenne ich auch die eine oder andere Ecke und biete mich für die Planung an. Einfach melden, falls gewünscht.

[MfG] Bastieeeh


----------



## tofu1000 (5. Mai 2020)

divergent! schrieb:


> jat mal jemand von euch den gt manni angeschrieben? ich seh ihn leider zum burning frame nicht. der hat doch auch ne gt macke?



Oh, da würde ich mich wohl auch freuen den Hamburger Jung mal wieder zu sehen! Aber leider war er vor einem Jahr das letzte Mal online. Verlinken lässt er sich leider nicht, hab ihm mal ne PN geschickt.



Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nach Jahren bin ich mal wieder aktiv im Forum und dann lese ich vom Treffen hier in meiner Heimatstadt. Prima, ich bin dabei. Ein zünftiges GT besorge ich mir bis dahin auf jeden Fall. Als gebürtiger Jenenser kenne ich auch die eine oder andere Ecke und biete mich für die Planung an. Einfach melden, falls gewünscht.
> 
> [MfG] Bastieeeh



Na dann, los gehts. Bisher scheint die Personaldecke ja noch recht dünn gestrickt. Aber das bedeutet ja nicht dass weniger Spass aufkommt!  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (5. Mai 2020)

naja die horizontale mit 20 mann befahren ist nicht ohne.


----------



## Bastieeeh (5. Mai 2020)

Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Allerhöchstens ein Stück der oberen Horizontale würde ich dann empfehlen. Sonst riskiert man neben Auseinandersetzungen mit Wanderern auch die mit dem örtlichen Kalkstein - bisher habe ich bei letzterem immer den kürzeren gezogen.


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Mai 2020)

Bei angenehmer Witterung kann man dieser Tage den Kontakt mit Wanderern in den Kernbergen und an anderen beliebten Stellem im Wald fast garnicht vermeiden. Es sind gefühlt fünfmal so viele Leute in der Natur unterwegs.


----------



## divergent! (5. Mai 2020)

jetzt haben die leute das bewegen für sich entdeckt. eigtl ne sache die man nur unterstützen kann aber wenn man immer die ruhe gewohnt war im wald , ist das jetzt anders.

wie isn in jena die mofa population so im wald? hier hat ja mittlerweile jeder 2. son kack elektrorad


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Mai 2020)

Angeblich sind es schon ein paar. Genaues kann ich aber nich sagen.


----------



## divergent! (5. Mai 2020)

kommste nicht mehr raus?


----------



## Manni1599 (11. Mai 2020)

Mahlzeit!
Na Mädels, wie geht es euch?

WANN findet das Treffen denn nun statt? Vermutlich bin ich zu doof das zu sehen, also bitte nochmal für alte Männer.

Wenn das Ende September sein sollte, könnte ich das wohl schaffen, Bock hätte ich da voll drauf! 
GT's hab ich ja immer noch genug, leider habe ich aber schon vor Jahren meine Kondition an Peter verkauft.

Also, schreibt mit mal das Datum, ich schaue jetzt auch öfters mal wieder hier vorbei.

PS. Steve, danke fürs wecken! Ich melde mich auch nochmal per PN.

Grüße
Manni


----------



## divergent! (11. Mai 2020)

hey manni ! cool dich zu lesen? irgendwie lese ich auch 2 termine raus. für mich jetzt wegen wohnnähe nicht das große drama aber für euch sicher besser wegen planung. 

am samstag hole ich mein gt ab....kann also standesgemäß aufschlagen✌?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. Mai 2020)

Servus Manni,

schön wieder was von Dir zu lesen!

Ihr seid nicht blöd, im Gegenteil. Es gab mehrere Termine und Sebsatian sollte sich einen raussuchen. Das ist noch nicht passiert..deswegen ist der Termin noch unklar.

@Kettentrumm : kannste schon was dazu sagen???

VG
peru


----------



## divergent! (25. Mai 2020)

mal noch ne andere frage oder evtl hab ichs auch überlesen...wird es auch nen kleinen teilebasar geben? jeder bringt was mit ? entweder gt oder alles was dran passt?

das wär ganz cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (13. Juni 2020)

@Kettentrumm 
Öhmm Sebastian ?
Wie schaut´s aus ?
So ein bissl Planungssicherheit bräuchten wir mit den zwei Kids - auch in so unplanbaren Zeiten wie im Moment .
Gruss Benjamin
(Hoffe soweit alles okay bei Dir)


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Juli 2020)

@Kettentrumm Sebastian, alles ok bei dir? Jörg Wontorra sagt: Bitte melde dich!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. Juli 2020)

Hi,

ich war ja gestern und heute beim Steve in L und wir haben beschlossen, die Orga des Treffens fortzuführen.

Ich hoffe natürlich weiterhin, dass es dem Sebastian gutgeht und er sich mal wieder meldet. Es ist auch nicht die Absicht, den Sebastian rauszudrängen, sondern für die wenigen Verbliebenen etwas Planungssicherheit zu schaffen.

Ich lege jetzt einfach mal das WE 25.09-27.09.20 als Termin fest, damit gewinnen wir etwas mehr Zeit. 

Das zweite wirklich große Thema sind die Strecken. Unser Gedanke war, dass @aggressor2 und @divergent! vielleicht hier nochmal unterstützen können oder vor Ort guiden.

Morgen schau ich mal, ob wir das mit dem Camping geklärt bekommen. Aktuell gibts ja nen Run drauf.

Kommentare / Anregungen erwünscht. Auch gerne zum Goodie!!

VG
peru


----------



## divergent! (5. Juli 2020)

sehr gut dann kann ich dieses we blocken. also ich und guide in jena wird spannend. da kennt sich alex echt am besten aus. zur not kann man aber sicher ne runde zusammenbasteln. gute wege gibts da zu hauf.


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Juli 2020)

Möglich ist viel. Ich kann aber ziemlich sicher sagen, dass es für mich schwierig wird ne ganze Tagestour zu machen. Dafür bin ich zur Zeit zu Hause zu gut eingespannt. Das wird im September auch nicht anders sein.


----------



## divergent! (6. Juli 2020)

du kannst ja alternativ auch ne tour abradeln und bei komoot laden. dann wär das machbar.  wenn du 2-3h begleitest ist das auch schon was. alternativ kann ja der haufen der nach den hm noch kann sich selber ne route suchen. glaub da kann ich sogar beim verfahren und irgendwo ankommen helfen?


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Juli 2020)

Komoot...ich glaub Du träumst. Mein Telephon is immernoch eins von den doofen.


----------



## divergent! (6. Juli 2020)

?dachte ich mir


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Juli 2020)

Hi,

is klar, dass wir nicht erwarten können, dass jeder parat steht wenn wir rufen. Wär halt geil, wenn ein Local vor Ort wäre und die schönsten Trails zeigt. 

Ansonsten findet man natürlich viel im Netz. Ich würde auch mit Brouter vom Markus und Basecamp Tracks zusammenklicken, kein Thema.






						bikerouter.de
					

▶ Der wahrscheinlich beste Fahrrad-Routenplaner der Welt! Kostenlos und datenschutzfreundlich. City, MTB, Rennrad, Gravel, Trekking uvm.



					brouter.m11n.de
				




Nach 2 Sekunden hab ich auch gleich das gefunden:









						Mittlere Horizontale in Jena per Mountainbike
					

Bericht einer Jena-Umrundung per Mountainbike: 90 Km, 2000 Höhenmeter und jede Menge Single Trails...




					cmueller.de
				




Die könnte man ja schon mal teilen und an 2 Tagen fahren. Der GPX Track ist logischerweise schon aufm Rechner.

Was sagen die beiden Einheimischen dazu? Aus Eurer Sicht was oder eher Käse?

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (6. Juli 2020)

das sind auf jeden fall alles tolle strecken. bei der hori muss man sehen wieviele fahren und mit welchen fahrkönnen. hier landet man schnell in der klinik wenn man mal abrutscht. die gaststätte oben an der lobdeburg ist ein besuch wert. da könnte man am ende einer tour gut essen.


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Juli 2020)

Ja, Streckenwahl hängt im Idealfall von Teilnehmerzahl, Versiertheit, Ausdauer und Redebedarf ab. 
Von dieser 90km Runde wird man auf jeden Fall nicht enttäuscht sein. In der Regel ist man auch von überall in maximal 15min wieder vor nem Supermarkt.
Wenn man diese Strecke nicht an einem Tag fahren möchte, würde es sich anbieten für Etappe zwei und drei die Fahrtrichtung zu ändern. 
Etappe eins lässt viel lustiges aus, da könnte man deutlich mehr Zeit vertüdeln.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Juli 2020)

Hi,

das sind genau die Infos, die ich so schätze. Das würden wir sonst ja nie irgendwo googlen können.

Was mittlerweile bei mir angekommen ist, ist dass wir bei der Streckenwahl etwas Feingefühl walten lassen müssen. Das Berchnunder-Gebolze der letzten Jahre ist wohl eher nicht so sinnig  

Ich bleibe dran und hoffe auf regen Austausch.

Ach ja, sagte ich schon, dass Guides frei Kost und Bier bekommen ? 

Zum Thema Camping: ich habe heute Rückmeldung bekommen. Es wäre wohl noch Platz frei, er besteht allerdings auf der exakten Anzahl an Teilnehmern inkl. Anzahl der Kinder....Ich durchforste halt mal so grob die Zusagen und schreib dann "ohne Gewähr". Bestimmt ist das eine Auflage wegen Corona, ansonsten sind 20 Personen halt 20 Personen.

Aber grundsätzlich wären wir hier also auch auf dem richtigen Weg.

@All: mag sich wer um das Goodie kümmern? Sebastian wollte ja glaub ich wieder ein Shirt machen. Ein schöner, gelaserter Flaschenöffner wär auch was )

VG
peru



aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ja, Streckenwahl hängt im Idealfall von Teilnehmerzahl, Versiertheit, Ausdauer und Redebedarf ab.
> Von dieser 90km Runde wird man auf jeden Fall nicht enttäuscht sein. In der Regel ist man auch von überall in maximal 15min wieder vor nem Supermarkt.
> Wenn man diese Strecke nicht an einem Tag fahren möchte, würde es sich anbieten für Etappe zwei und drei die Fahrtrichtung zu ändern.
> Etappe eins lässt viel lustiges aus, da könnte man deutlich mehr Zeit vertüdeln.


----------



## divergent! (7. Juli 2020)

ihr müsst mir dann nur sagen wo sich dann konkret getroffen wird. ich wohn ja quasi ums eck und komme dann hingefahren. mal schauen ob ich bis dahin nochn fully bekomme. starr und jena könnte mit dem alten hobel schon hart fürs handgelenk werden. bringt jeder was zum grillen mit oder wie wollt ihr das handhaben?


----------



## Ketterechts (7. Juli 2020)

O klasse, es tut sich was .

Wochenende ist mal gemerkt .

Campingplatz ist auch okay für uns , allerdings diesmal nicht mit unserem Wohnwagen - den haben wir nicht mehr .


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

also ich kann das Sensor und das Force mitbringen. Beide M. Das Force ist aber natürlich off limits, das Sensor stünde leihweise zur Verfügung.

Grillgut wird meist vor Ort gekauft. Spezialitäten wie die von tofu1000 bringt dann jeder selbst mit. Ansonsten spendet halt jeder was zum Frühstück. Der eine Milch, der andere Nutella und so weiter. Der Brötchenservice wird im Nachgang zum Treffen abgerechnet...alles entspannt. 

Viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeel wichtiger ist, dass jeder einen Kasten Bier aus seiner Region mitzubringen hat. Das ist Tradition und wird entsprechend sanktioniert. Wer das nicht macht muss 5 Jahre lang Haibike fahren....

@All: was haltet ihr von einer individuell gelaserten top cap für den Ahead Vorbau (Idee von Steve)? Ich fänd das mal lecker! Meinungen bitte!

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (7. Juli 2020)

das klingt alles vernünftig...ist ja fast wie bei burning frame?


----------



## ad-mh (7. Juli 2020)

Plant ihr ein GT, ein GT Klassikertreffen oder beides?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Juli 2020)

Ist alles vertreten! Vom modernen Fully bis zum Plombenzieher alles dabei. Kannst gern mit klassischem Material kommen. Wird immer gern genommen!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

der Camping hat die Reservierungsanfrage bestätigt.

Ich habe mal 10 Erwachsene + 2 Kinder + mehrere Auto und Zelte angegeben.

Wie es dann vor Ort aussieht werden wir sehen.

Also Status Checkliste:

Camping: Check
Touren: kein Check
Goodie: kein Check

Bierbänke im XS Format (wie in de Palz) könnt ich welche mitbringen. Feuerchen können wir uns dieses Jahr wohl abschmatzen, ich bleibe aber erstmal dran. Wenn ja, dann schau ich, dass ich das Feuerfass mitbringen kann. Und den Grill. Holzkohle dürfte ich auch noch haben. Wasserkocher für Tee und Kaffee müssen wir noch klären. 

Ich bitte um etwas mehr Rückmeldung 

VG
peru


----------



## divergent! (9. Juli 2020)

naja bei touren kannste check machen. ich würde zur not mit alex mal gewisse strecken abfahren und über komoot speichern. dann kann ich das vor ort auch nutzen falls alex als guide dann nicht kann. 

als goodie wär ein shirt schon cool. hab da aber kein plan wer sowas machen kann.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (9. Juli 2020)

Oder ihr lasst euch Aufnäher/Patches machen.   
-> https://www.aufnaeher-express.de/aufnaeher-showroom/


----------



## divergent! (9. Juli 2020)

da muss ich ja meine 90er jahre metall kutte erstmal raussuchen


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Juli 2020)

ad-mh schrieb:


> Plant ihr ein GT, ein GT Klassikertreffen oder beides?



Wie der @peru73 schon schrobte, Hauptsache is dass GT druffsteht! Der Rest ist von deinen Ambitionen, bestimmt auch deinen Skillz und deiner Risikobereitschaft/deinem Resthirn abhängig.  ? Ich komm auch wieder mit 90er Jahre Kernschrott angeeiert und roll das Feld dann laut schnaubend von hinten auf...?



rad_fan schrieb:


> Oder ihr lasst euch Aufnäher/Patches machen.
> -> https://www.aufnaeher-express.de/aufnaeher-showroom/



Patches fänd ich auch cool, lass ich hier immer mal schön regional von ner alten Punkerin in ihrem Lädchen sticken! 







divergent! schrieb:


> da muss ich ja meine 90er jahre metall kutte erstmal raussuchen



Suchsoundtrack:


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Juli 2020)

Was Sebastian angeht: Sollte irgendwer n anderen Kontakt als hier zu ihm haben, bitte fragt mal nach ob bei dem Kerle alles senkrecht ist. ?

Was die Strecken angeht: Danke an @divergent! & @aggressor2 dass ihr uns an eurem Trailwissen teilhaben lasst!  Irgendwas bekommen wir so schon zusammengestöpselt!

Was das Goodie angeht: Bisher haben wir:

n customized Kronkkorkenanhebegerät (da würde mir auf die Schnelle nur flyeralarm einfallen)
n customized Aheadcap (n Schwung bestellt und beim Örtlichen gelasert)
n goiles T-Shirt (kann ich vor Ort via Thermosublimationsdruck qualitativ und haltbar drucken lassen)
n goiler Patch (könnte die erwähnte Punkerin machen, ist aber bei Auflagen unter 20Stck nicht ganz günstig)

Dafür brauchen wir aber auf jeden Fall Gestaltungsideen. Egal was es letztlich wird. Gestaltung könnte ich notfalls übernehmen. Ideen nicht, denn für Kreativität brauch ich Langeweile. Und die fehlt mir gerade.

Was die goilen Loide angeht: Wo sind sie, die ganzen alten Hasen? @gt fuchs @lyteka @Bastieeeh @Kruko @epic2006 @cleiende @Onegear @GTchen @tomasius @versus @der_ulmer @pago79 und die zahlreichen, die schon immer mal kommen wollten oder die ich jetzt vergessen hab (scusi....) Schert's euch ran hier! 

@Ketterechts und @Manni1599 hab ich jetzt mal nicht extra erwähnt, sondern bin davon ausgegangen dass sie erscheinen... ?


----------



## divergent! (9. Juli 2020)

@GTdanni sollte man noch erwähnen. der hats auch nicht weit nach jena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (10. Juli 2020)

Servus liebe GT Gemeinde!  

So gerne ich auch dabei wäre, aber es wird auch dieses Jahr leider nicht klappen :-/ Knapp 700km pro Tour sind leider zeitmäßig nicht drin und ich hab auch keine Urlaubs/Verfügertage mehr übrig, da ich Corona-bedingt schon welche im Mai nehmen musste ?
Wenn es die nächsten Jahre wieder weiter Richtung Süden der Republik gehen sollte, dann lässt sich das sicher einrichten! 

Bezüglich Goodie: Bei Flaschenöffner, Ahead-Kappe und T-Shirt bin ich dabei!


----------



## Kruko (10. Juli 2020)

Sorry, aber wir können leider nicht erscheinen, da der Termin direkt in unserem Herbsturlaub liegt. Dort ist leider auch eine kleine Veranstaltung fest eingebuchtet. Nichts alter GTier sondern altes Blech. Wir sind dann auf der Quattrolegende.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. August 2020)

Moin moin zusammen,

mag sich vielleicht hier jemand nochmal zu Wort melden, ob nun teilgenommen wird oder nicht?

Des Weiteren sind noch Ideen für das Goodie gefragt.

Ich persönlich würde in Anbetracht des knappen Termins sowieso auf Bestehendes zurückgreifen:


Ahead Kappe mit Wings Logo
Bieröffner mit GT Logo analog dem Schlüsselanhänger vom Benjamin

Des Weiteren fehlen noch Infos wer noch Bierbänke / Campingtisch, Campingkocher mitbringt.
Bis jetzt haben wir eine kleine Bierzeltgarnitur und nen Grill smat Kohle und Besteck durch mich.

Das hier ist nun mein letzter Aufruf zu dem Thema. Wenn weiterhin nix kommt, dann bin ich ebenfalls aus der Orga raus. Da ich in der Arbeit bereits jedem hinterher rennen muss wegen jedem Sch...mach ich das nicht auch noch in meiner Freizeit.

Ich erwarte konstruktives Feedback bis 31.8, ansonsten muss das jemand anderes hier leiten. Mit einem Entfall der Orga entfällt auch gleichzeitig meine Teilnahme am GT Treffen.

VG
peru


----------



## lyteka (27. August 2020)

Moin, 
der Termin liegt genau in unserer aktuellen Urlaubsplanung, welche natürlich durch Covid 19 "dynamisch" ist...
Da, wie schon mal geschrieben, Jena fast vor der Haustür liegt, werden wir kurzfristig entscheiden, ob wir vorbei kommen können.
Sitz- und Kochmöglichkeiten sowie Tisch haben wir dann auch dabei^^


----------



## Ketterechts (27. August 2020)

Wir würden kommen .

Mitbringen können wir ne kleine Biertischgarnitur , wobei wir nur eine Bank haben , aber ein paar Klappstühle sind auch noch da .
Bissl Holz oder Kohle ist schnell eingeladen und nen Kasten FAUST kommt auch mit .

Beim Goodie bin ich für beides zu haben


----------



## cleiende (28. August 2020)

Ich bin für dieses Jahr definitiv raus. Arbeit ohne Ende.


----------



## gt fuchs (31. August 2020)

Moin Moin  also GT Treffen am 25.09-27.09 Tip Top und welcher Campingplatz ?


----------



## gt fuchs (1. September 2020)

Werd nex mit jena ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. September 2020)

Hi zusammen,

na gut, ein paar Verdächtige haben sich gemeldet. Ich denke, es sind genug um das Ganze ein "Treffen" zu nennen.

Für den Fuchs: diesen Camping nehmen wir:





__





						GT-Treffen 2020
					

Hallo zusammen,  der Arbeitgeber fordert die Urlaubsplanung für 2020 ein. Und ich würde auch gerne wissen, ob und wenn ja, wieviele und zu welchem Zeitpunkt Urlaubstage einzutragen sind, da ich im Herbst ja auch nochmal immer nach Malle flieg.  @Onegear: wie weit ist Deine Planung? Können wir...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Was jetzt noch fehlt ist jemand, der die Orga des Goodies übernimmt. Ich glaube zwar, dass es eh zu spät ist, aber fragen schadet nix.

Ich fände Ahead Kappen geil. Logos als Vektoren, CAD Daten, jpegs usw müssten doch genügend hier rumfliegen, es ginge also eigentlich nur um die Orga. Hier:





__





						Steuersatz: 159 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Steuersatz ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 19795 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




wär das wohl sogar über den Bikemarkt möglich. Klar ist nur: ICH werde es nicht organisieren. Eigentlich fände ich es auch gut, wenn das mal jemand machen würde, der noch nicht an der Orga beteiligt war.

Ansonsten wird das Treffen halt nochmal kleiner. Ist aber an sich kein Ding. Strecken find ich sicherlich auch noch was online, auch kein Thema.

Nur der Rücklauf hier lässt echt zu wünschen übrig...

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt fuchs (3. September 2020)

Danke ! Bin am Start


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. September 2020)




----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. September 2020)

@gt fuchs : am 12.09 bin ich mit dem RC Pfeil Hof und dem Team CORA in Bad Rodach.

Wir werden per velo aus Hof anreisen, die ehemalige Tour de HABA abreißen und per velo wieder abzischen.

Hier:





hab ich das schon mal abgefahren...275 KM...28er Schnitt...natürlich allein..

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal...

VG
peru


----------



## gt fuchs (4. September 2020)

275 km mit dem force Respekt wer's selber macht


----------



## Ketterechts (4. September 2020)

275km mim Radl ?
Peter du hast nen Knall .
Ken Wunder, dass sich keiner mehr aufs GT Treffen traut ,wenn so fränkische Urviecher mit Be wie Böm am Start sind .
Aber keine Sorge - mich verscheucht so schnell nix .
Bin also auch am Start - samt Familie natürlich.
On top könnten wir noch unseren Pavillon mitnehmen.
Grüsse aus Alleze und bis dann in JENA


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. September 2020)

Jo, ich fahr ja nicht um andere zu beeindrucken, ich fahr weil es mir Spaß macht und ich meine Grenzen ausloten möchte. Von daher waren 275 km nicht die Obergrenze, eine Woche vorher hab ich 307 km gemacht:





So, offtopic. Wer organisiert nun das Goodie??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (18. September 2020)

Nur noch 7 Tage


----------



## tofu1000 (22. September 2020)

Zu früh gefreut! Die Saxxen bel-ä/u-stigen euch auch dieses Jahr!
Nicht mal mehr drei Tage! ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. September 2020)

Moin,

auch wenn es meine Idee war, das Ganze vielleicht doch noch fortzuführen, wollte ich hier mal meine kritischen Gedanken zum Treffen abgegeben. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Wetter ein echtes Thema. Laut Vorhersage soll es ja an allen Tagen pieseln. Um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich darauf absolut keinen Bock. Einen auf Wacken will ich nicht machen.

Ich hab weder Bock auf Biken, noch Zelten in der Kälte und im Shietwetter. Deswegen würde ich mal anklingen lassen, das Treffen abzusagen, bzw. meine Teilnahme zu streichen...

Allzu viele wären ja eh nicht gekommen.....

VG
peru


----------



## gt fuchs (22. September 2020)

Bin ganz deiner Meinung soll nur Regen 

Und die mittlere horizontale ist nicht ohne bei regen


----------



## divergent! (22. September 2020)

ja da ist extrem viel rutschiges wurzelwerk. meine frau hat auch dienst und ich kann junior schlecht alleine lassen...


----------



## Ketterechts (22. September 2020)

Für uns ist das GT Treffen ja immer ein kleines Highlight im Kalender und wir freuen uns da immer total drauf - speziell Nils freut sich wie Bolle auf die anderen Spinner .

Bissl Regen und kühl wäre auch nicht das Problem , aber es soll das ganze Wochenende richtig mieses Wetter sein und der Temperatursturz von 28° auf 12° gibt uns dann den Rest . 
Da Frau und Kinder nur wegen dem geselligen Beisammensein mitkommen und das dann ja auch eher ins Wasser fällt , macht das ganze für uns keinen Sinn .

Auch sehe ich nasse / unbekannte und anspruchsvolle Trails recht kritisch .

Kurzum - wir werden leider Zuhause bleiben .


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

aufgrund der Rückmeldungen hier werde ich dann auch nicht mehr kommen und dem Campingplatz absagen.

Auf ein neues unter anderen Umständen in 2021.

VG
peru


----------



## Ketterechts (24. September 2020)

Tut richtig weh die Bikes unverrichteter Dinge wieder auszuladen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. September 2020)

Wenn des Wetter passen tut, dann mach mer mol a spontane Tour auf Deinen Hometrails.

Mitte Okt. hab ich endlich 2 Wochen Urlaub und wie es aussieht wird das geplante 2. Trainingslager auf Malle genauso wie das erste im März auch abgesagt. 

Wir können dann ja mal wieder die bekannten Trails rocken....

Was meinste????

VG
Peter


----------



## Ketterechts (24. September 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> Wenn des Wetter passen tut, dann mach mer mol a spontane Tour auf Deinen Hometrails.
> 
> Mitte Okt. hab ich endlich 2 Wochen Urlaub und wie es aussieht wird das geplante 2. Trainingslager auf Malle genauso wie das erste im März auch abgesagt.
> 
> ...



Da hör ich mich nicht NEIN sagen. 
Fänd ich sogar richtig klasse .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. September 2020)

...dann halten wir das mal gedanklich so fest. Meld mich kurz vorm Urlaub!


----------



## GTdanni (26. September 2020)

Alles richtig gemacht, das Wetter ist echt uncool. 

GT Grüße aus Sachsen-Anhalt


----------



## Ketterechts (27. September 2020)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Alles richtig gemacht, das Wetter ist echt uncool.
> 
> GT Grüße aus Sachsen-Anhalt



Hab Gestern mal das Wetterradar gecheckt - so gegen 10 Uhr,  also wenn wir eigentlich zur Tour starten würden . Da war ein riesiges Regengebiet über Jena , das sich fröhlich im Kreis drehte und die nächsten 4h war keine Besserung in Sicht . Das Ganze bei 10° und Wind


----------



## aggressor2 (27. September 2020)

Eigentlich hats vom um 10 bis in die Nacht durchgeregnet. Es gibt also nix zu bereuen.


----------



## divergent! (27. September 2020)

ich denke 2021 sollte man das nochmal anpeilen. evtl im mai/ juni. da ist wetter hier meist gut


----------



## Ketterechts (27. September 2020)

Und als kleiner Teaser hab ich mal ein eigenes GT Treffen in der Werkstatt gemacht 













Bin gespannt ob es nochmal ein GT Treffen geben wird - ich hoffe ja


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. September 2020)

Das Bier fehlt , ansonsten super Veranstaltung bei Dir!!

Vielleicht klappt es nächstes Jahr nochmal, im Zweifel gibt es halt ein loses Treffen rein zufällig....

VG
Peter


----------



## epic2006 (9. Oktober 2020)

Wär schon mal wieder lässig, ich vermisse die (Bier-)selige Runde schon... 

Nächstes Jahr könnte es wieder klappen bei mir, je näher desto besser, würde auch wieder ausrichten. Evtl. auch ohne Regen

Gruß Gerrit


----------

